# Best Reciever choice for my setup?



## gec5741 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm guessing something like this would work. http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Home/AV-Receivers/Pioneer+Receivers/VSX-1123-K

Looks like you can do some pretty cool stuff! Just need to wrap my head around how exactly I connect devices to a centrally located receiver. I'm currently using HDMI over ethernet so maybe that would be the best way to connect my TV's and or projector to something like this?


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

personally, for mid-fi gear, i like denon and marantz. although i want to say denon has been watered down a little over the years.

that pioneer you linked appears to meet one of your criteria - having a full ( 5.1 ) surround and be able to power 4 speakers in another zone. it looks like what you would use for xtra 2 in a 7.1 setup are use as the xtra pair of speaker outs for zone 2. in other words, if you want 7.1 in one area, you only have stereo in zone 2.

that pioneer is only 90 watts at 8 ohms, so you need to check what the sensitivity is on your JBLs, if theyre close to 90, or below, that thing is going to work pretty hard ( get hot ) driving them if you like to pump up the volume. same if the ohm rating on the speakers is higher than 8 ( highly unlikely ), if it is, how "loud" the speakers will play - clearly - will be reduced.

that's one thing i love about my old old klipsch speakers, the sensitivity on them is high with an ohm rating of 6, so it takes next to nothing getting up to concert level goodness....


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

What Chokingdogs (ugh, what does that screen name mean?) said. Most consumer-level receivers are amazingly underpowered. Really pay attention to the ratings and specs they give if you want good sound.


----------



## Chokingdogs (Oct 27, 2012)

TheBobmanNH said:


> What Chokingdogs (*ugh, what does that screen name mean?)* said. Most consumer-level receivers are amazingly underpowered. Really pay attention to the ratings and specs they give if you want good sound.


LOL

It's an old hockey reference, from Tony Kornheiser, about the Washington Capitals and how they play come April and May.

He's had a few good ones over the years, like...what's red, white, and blue, and golfs in April?

The Caps!


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## gec5741 (Apr 23, 2013)

I guess i'm confused as to what would be better. Get an inexpensive 100 dollar reciever to run my main room speakers and a better good ht reciever that has hdmi inputs and other bells and whistles but may not do dual zones for my media room? Or try and find a one does all reciever. I will want to hook up 4 speakers and a sub in the 2nd zone along with the ability to do 7.1 in the main zone. Am I looking at more money then that's worth when I can just get a 100 dollor receiver to do the 2nd zone just fine?

Could be worst Chokingdogs, Look what happend to toronto this year!


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I have been using Pioneer surround sound Receivers since the early 90's.
Moved from the Pioneer Series to the more expensive Elite Series.
Absolutely rocks.
The Pioneer 1123 is a good Choice for your first System.
It has Multi-zone support, second HDMI output for the 2. Zone, and is somewhat Future-proof: It has 4K up scaling built in.
You can control it with your Phone and will pass 3D to your 3D TV, if you have one.
On Amazon, you can get it slightly cheaper.
Have Fun and don't under-estimate the importance of good Speakers.
Cheers,


----------



## SquishyBall (Mar 19, 2013)

I think your decision to do one receiver or two comes down to how you will use them...

If at some point you would want to operate the bar area separately from the media area... say, you and some friends sit at the bar and want to play music, while kids want to sit at the TV and watch a movie... then, you would want the dual receivers. You could use one to control the TV and the other to control the bar area separately.

If instead you picture this as more of one big room, then I would do the single receiver as a master that controls everything - given that whatever you set that receiver to regarding controlling the TV is the only thing you'll be able to hear in your bar. Single unit has the added benefit of being able to easily fill both rooms with the same sound all at once, w/o having to daisy chain the receivers.

Regarding the multi-zone receiver that was posted above - very cool! However reading the specs, "The VSX-1123-K can be setup to use two of it’s seven amplifiers to power a set of speakers in a second room such as a bedroom or patio. This “second zone” can enjoy content that is different than what is be listened to in the main room." It is only powering "a set" of speakers. Not 4.1 as desired.

Also note that when using the 2nd zone, it takes over the Surround-Back-Left and -Right channels. Not sure it would work for that reason nor does it get 4 speakers in that 2nd zone.

If 7.1 and 4.1 is your requirement, I think you're going to be led down the path of 2 receivers.

However I'll suggest that 4.1 in a bar seems excessive since you're already right next to the media room. A movie on in that room, utilizing the subwoofer, would not need a 2nd subwoofer in the adjacent space. I'd think its bass would carry just fine. I'd go with 7.1 with a pair of speakers in the bar just because -- and that combination you can easily do on a decent receiver including the above one.

-mike


----------

